

Saint John's is the first Catholic church to accept Bitcoin donations - dcawrey
http://www.coindesk.com/saint-johns-becomes-worlds-first-catholic-church-accept-bitcoin-donations/

======
drakaal
They may be the first to announce it, but several Catholic Silicon Valley
Churches are set up to take donations that way.

Non-Catholic churches are doing so more, but Churches are pretty quick to
figure out that taking online payments in multiple forms is a good deal for
them.

